# emerge rsync round robbin system

## squanto

I have noticed that mostly with the new rsync address to do the round robbin system, emerge rsync is faster now than before.  But, the Georgia IT link is rather slow, even slower than using the old address to sync with when lots of people are on at the same time.

Has anyone else noticed this about Georgia IT?

-Andrew

----------

